# Hazme una perdida



## Deepblu

Buenos días a todos,

En España cuando decimos "Hazme una perdida" queremos decir a esa persona que por alguna razón o un código personal, nos haga una llamada perdida al móvil. ¿Hay alguna expresión en italiano para indicar esa expresión?

En inglés la abreviatura creo que es LPC, ¿la hay también en italiano?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## Kraus

Si dice "fammi uno squillo".


----------



## irene.acler

Que yo sepa en italiano no se usa ninguna abreviatura para decir "fammi uno squillo".


----------



## Malaia

¿Hazme una perdida?, eso lo entendería como "hazme una cualquiera". Nosotros solemos usar "dame un toque al móvil" o bien "déjame una llamada perdida".


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo digo las dos cosas: hazme una perdida o dame un toque.

En todo caso, en italiano, como ya han dicho es "fammi uno squillo".


----------



## NoOrK

"fammi una/o....chiamata persa/squillo"


----------



## housecameron

NoOrK said:


> "fammi una/o....chiamata persa/squillo"


 
Mai sentit*o*.

Edit: Scusate, mi riferivo a fammi una chiamata persa.
Fammi uno squillo è già stato citato e va bene.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Mi fai uno squillo_ ... è normale! -dame un toque-


----------



## Silvia10975

"Fammi una chiamata persa" mi sembra che non si usi; puoi dire "ho trovato una tua chiamata (persa) nel cellulare".
"Fammi uno squillo" credo sia quella che si utilizza di più!


----------



## NoOrK

Madonna, ma davvero c'è tanta differenza tra l'alto tirol e le altre regioni ?

Buff, in Bolzano, credo che, ogni giorno che esco di casa, sento ai giovani dire "okey, quando arrivi fammi una persa/chiamata persa"  o pure   "mama, mi hai fatto tu la/lo chiamata persa/squillo"

Davvero mai sentito? Sto alucinando.

Salutti*


----------



## Silvia10975

Beh, non è la prima volta che un'espressione si sente solo in una zona limitata d'Italia... Con modi di dire toscani mi succede ogni momento!
Diciamo che _in giro per l'Italia_ si sente di più la frase "fammi uno squillo" e per chi cerca la maniera più comune di tradurre "me haces una (llamada) perdida", sia la più utilizzata. È bene comunque che si sappia (e sappiano gli stranieri) che in alcune zone esistono altri modi per esprimere la stessa cosa


----------



## Deepblu

Madre mía, no sabía que mi simple pregunta iba a tener tantas opciones. Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## platynaa

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta: como se dice en castellano "dammi uno squillo"? gracias


----------



## yaya.mx

Creo que sería "hazme una llamada perdida".


----------



## norwegianwood

Hola!
(deliberadamente escrito sin acentos, me disculpo)

Al menos en cuanto a Venezuela se refiere, acostumbramos decir para "fammi uno squillo" en el contexto de llamadas, "hazme un repique" o simplemente "repicame" (aludiendo al repique o ring al celular o telefono fijo) Esto del repique se refiere exclusivamente al acto de marcar un numero, sin esperar que este atienda.
Para una llamada seria coloquialmente "echame un ring"


----------



## Neuromante

Se puede acortar a:
Hazme una perdida.

De todos modos me suena que este tema ya está tocado en otro hilo.

Pd:
Norwegianwood, los acentos están todos las que te faltan son las tildes


----------



## fabiog_1981

Neuromante said:


> Se puede acortar a:
> Hazme una perdida.
> 
> De todos modos me suena que este tema ya está tocado en otro hilo.
> 
> Pd:
> Norwegianwood, los acentos están todos las que te faltan son las tildes


Neuromante perdona la pignoleria ma acento e tilde possono essere sinonimi, non lo dico io lo dice la RAE, (vedi significato n 2 di acento) ciao.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Platynaa:

Te invito a utilizar la búsqueda de WRF (el botón de búsqueda que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de tu pantalla) antes de abrir un nuevo hilo.

Silvia


----------



## Romanaccia1984

E come si dice "fare uno squillo" in Argentina?


----------



## CONFUCIO

Como dato particular al respecto en el español latino usamos la expresión "repícame"  o "hazme un repique". 
 Un saludo de respeto para toda la comunidad.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Romanaccia1984 said:


> E come si dice "fare uno squillo" in Argentina?



"Llamame que no atiendo" o "Llamá y cortá, así queda"
Es lo que digo yo cuando quiero que quede registrado el número.


----------



## elitaliano

Segnalo che comunque in italiano _uno squillo _non è necessariamente una chiamata persa, senza risposta, ma può anche essere usato come sinonimo di _chiamata per una breve comunicazione_, esempio:

Quando arrivi in stazione fammi uno squillo così mi dici se devo venirti a prendere o hai trovato un taxi.


----------

